
Show HN: Improved Terminal/Shell Integration - Per_Bothner
http://per.bothner.com/blog/2019/shell-integration-proposal/
======
Per_Bothner
A few terminals support special escape sequences for "shell integration",
which allows nicer display and features for shells and other REPLs. I've
written up a proposed specification, as an extension of the sequences used by
iTerm2 and FinalTerm - see [https://gitlab.com/PerBothner/terminal-
specifications/blob/m...](https://gitlab.com/PerBothner/terminal-
specifications/blob/master/proposals/semantic-prompts.md). I've also
implemented this (the current draft) in DomTerm
([https://domterm.org](https://domterm.org)). I welcome feedback both on the
proposed specification, the DomTerm implementation, the feature set, and the
blog article.

